# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Córdoba cuenta con 27 zonas de riesgo significativo de inundación

## ben-amar

Muy buen articulo, basado en un estudio de la CHGuadalquivir.


ESTUDIO DE LA CONFEDERACIÓN HIDROGRÁFICA DEL GUADALQUIVIR APROBADO POR EL COMITÉ DE AUTORIDADES
Córdoba cuenta con 27 zonas de riesgo significativo de inundación
El 25% de las 109 áreas detectadas en la cuenca se ubican en la provincia y ocupan 223 kilómetros. El entorno de El Higuerón y Villarrubia aparecen entre los puntos con peligro de anegaciones
Fuente: Diario Córdoba | Jueves, 3 de octubre de 2013 

Articulos relacionados:
Lucena, Puente Genil y Priego, los municipios con más riesgo
Moderado, en la Subbética

----------

